# YouTube thread for music documentaries and talks



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

We have a YouTube thread for music but why not documentaries and talks about classical music? If this is to be a listening resource and new people want to learn more then this thread would be important I think.

Let me start off:


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Good idea, here's two that I've watched recently;











Another good one is about Herbert von Karajan, couldn't find it quickly, hopefully it isn't removed. "The second life" it's called, I believe, and has lots of interviews with A.S. Mutter, S. Rattle and great old footage.
Enjoy !


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Celibidache and Berlin Philharmonic, great film! It does mention HVK as well, providing interesting documental footage. Must see for every Celibidache fan!






The film is from this Blu-ray/DVD
http://www.amazon.com/Celibidache-conducts-Bruckner-Symphony-Blu-ray/dp/B0084AW9KC/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For people who want to learn more about Beethoven's life:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Glass, a Portrait in 12 Parts


----------



## pianississimo (Nov 24, 2014)

My favourite orchestra have their own channel which has a ton of short videos about their various projects.
They also have an interesting series of instrument guides given by members of the orchestra which are brilliant for learning about the sounds and possibilities of each of the instruments.
They also often invite soloists to present pieces about their favourite works.

https://www.youtube.com/user/PhilharmoniaLondon


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of my favorite sopranos on a cooking show:






and






So cool she loves heavy metal and science fiction! And she talks up classical music here of course.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Eroica (2003)

_Eroica_ is a BBC television film that dramatises the first performance of Beethoven's third symphony, the Eroica. It carries the tagline 'The day that changed music forever'. 

The film was directed by Simon Cellan Jones, written by Nick Dear and starred Ian Hart, Tim Pigott-Smith, Anton Lesser and Frank Finlay. The music was played by Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique and conducted by Sir John Eliot Gardiner. It won the Prix Italia for Performing Arts in 2004.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seek out the Leonard Bernstein Norton Lectures given at Harvard.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Giordano said:


> Eroica (2003)
> 
> _Eroica_ is a BBC television film that dramatises the first performance of Beethoven's third symphony, the Eroica. It carries the tagline 'The day that changed music forever'.


A very enjoyable film, highly recommended. But there is some dramatic license taken. Not only was Haydn _not _at that performance, he may never have heard the _Eroica _at all. But it's a great moment!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The BBC series of videos on sacred music is outstanding, featuring Harry Christophers and the Sixteen.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

This interview with Mitsuko Uchida has always been one of my favorites, it's as entertaining as it is insightful and I used to watch or just listen to it after school whenever I felt stressed out. She's as humble as she is sensitive and intelligent and she also talks about playing and reading about some of my favorite composers.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Interview with my favorite living pianist today Helene Grimaud:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've watched a fair number of documentaries on music, from the composers to basic music theory and anything in between. I should go through my YT history to find them all. This series is a great introduction to understanding how music works. He doesn't break it down exactly the same as Aaron Copland in _What to listen for in Music_ or Robert Kapilow in _All you have to do is Listen_, but it is an entertaining and informative series:

Howard Goodall's _How Music Works_

1. Melody
2. Rhythm
3. Harmony
4. Bass


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Watching Sol talk about Dvorak is the type of thing that keeps me entertained for hours. Hours. Hours. Better than watching dry paint dry.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

For those of you who understand German, "Die Musik meines Lebens" (The Music of my life); a portrait of Nikolaus Harnoncourt.


----------



## AdmiralSilver (Sep 28, 2013)

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Two legendary composers in conjunction here:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Really awesome interview with Garanca.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A wonderful talk given by one of our TC members about Joan Sutherland.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

*Leo Stokes, a documentary at 88*





*Genius within The inner life of Glenn Gould *





*Segei Rachmaninoff Documentary - The Harvest Of Sorrow*





/ptr


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Just discovered this one myself. Not a documentary, more a docu-drama. Actually more a chance for Trevor Howard in his final role to go crazy and play Handel as King Lear. Lots of dramatic bellowing then repeating things slowly to make them seem deep. Very funny, rants about the un-HIP and even that scoundrel Bach. "God Rot Tunbridge Wells".


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A fabulous biopic about Mutter, one of the violin legends.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Was it a good idea to hear this tonight? I am not sure.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks to mahlerian:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Rather amusing: Pierre Henry _The Art of Sounds_


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a huge fan of TED talks. This one is one of the finest presentations on the power that classical music has to transform our lives.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

There are 4 of them but I'm only giving you the 1st one...


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have yet to hear this conversation but this pairing is definitely crucial. And it's a long talk.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

This series is very good + you get to hear a little Beethoven on a forte piano courtesy of Ronald Brautigam. The first part is in 7 shorter videos, the 2nd and 3rd are full length


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A talk with the genius Ferneyhough.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry guys but it's time for me to dig this up from the grave tonight.


----------

